# Grosse Perte de Données lors d'un glissé-déposé



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous, je m'appelle Vincent et je travaille sur Mac pour l'association que j'ai crée et dans laquelle je travaille.
Je me suis présenté vite fait vu l'urgence de la situation.
J'espere que vous comprendrez... 
J'ai eu un gros soucis en déplaçant une dizaine de dossiers d'un poids d'environ 35Go.
Je voulais simplement les déplacer de mon dossier "utilisateur" a mon dossier "iCloud drive" et au moment de relâcher le click de la souris les fichiers ont disparus....
Impossible a croire je pensais que je ne voyais pas bien.
Mais ils ne se trouvaient plus dans mon dossier d'origine, ni sur le iCloud drive, ils ont disparus.
L'assistance D'Apple; avec laquelle je suis resté une heure 30 au téléphone, n'a rien pu faire...
Je précise que je suis ingénieur du son et qu'il s'agissait de mes dossiers où se trouvaient tous les documents et enregistrements de tous les artistes que j'enregistrait depuis environ 8 Mois...
Je venais de passer une journée entière a vider mes disques durs et faire le tri de tous mes fichiers les plus importants pour pouvoir tout mettre sur iCloud et être serein, et ce sont ces fichiers que j'ai perdu, dont je n'ai malheureusement plus aucune copie...
Je venais de m'abonner a un forfait 200Go...
Est ce que quelqu'un pense qu'il y ait une chance que je récupère ces données? 
Avez vous des astuces??


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

S'il n'y a pas de sauvegarde, il va falloir utiliser un logiciel de récupération de fichiers effacés comme Data Rescue. 
En attendant, ne PLUS utiliser l'ordinateur pour éviter que quoi que ce soit ne vienne s'enregistrer par dessus  les fichiers effacés, ce qui les rendraient irrécupérables.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis que ca m'est arrivé justement..

Est ce que tu aurais un nom de logiciel qui fonctionne bien? 
Je viens de chercher sur google mais il y en a beaucoup et je ne sais pas lequel choisir ..


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir *Vincent


- a)* as-tu vérifié si la taille des données dans ton volume de démarrage a baissé des *35 Go* des fichiers disparus > ou non ?

*- b)* l'OS de ton volume de démarage est-il High Sierra 10.13 ? - le disque est-il un SDD ou un HDD ?


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Alors a) Je ne sais pas trop j'ai un disque dur Fusion drive de 3To et je ne sais pas si ils y sont encore ou non...
b) Fusion drive de 3TO et High Sierra 10.13.3


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Je posais la question *b)* --> car si tu avais eu un SSD seul > des *snaphots* (ou instantanés de volume) propres au format *apfs* de High Sierra auraient pu se trouver archivés dans le système de fichiers générateur du volume. Si oui > il aurait été aisé de ramener ton volume à l'état où les fichiers étaient encore présents. Avec un Fusion Drive > High Sierra s'est installé en format *jhfs+* classique > et donc cette piste est coupée.

Pour ce qui est de *a)* --> connais-tu le nom précis d'un des dossiers disparus > nom qui ne pourrait pas être confondu avec celui d'un autre dossier ?


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

b) d'accord 
a) oui je connais plusieurs noms qui ne peuvent pas être confondus

et merci pour vos réponses rapides et votre temps, je suis vraiment apeuré de ne pas trouver une solution...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Si tu postes ici un de ces noms > je peux te passer une commande de recherche à exécuter dans le Terminal (commande qui n'agit qu'en mode "lecture seule" et qui ne modifie rien dans le volume) --> elle cherchera dans tout le volume si un dossier de ce nom exact existe quelque part et affichera le résultat.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

lilou 
Est ce que les majuscules sont importantes?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

La recherche sur le nom peut être "sensible à la casse" ou "insensible à la casse" -->


le nom exact avait-il une majuscule (ou était-il écrit entièrement en majuscules) ? --> précise alors cet intitulé exact.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

On peut essayer avec "Lilou" alors stp?
Je pense que je l'ai écrit comme ca j'en suis même presque sur


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Alors depuis ta session va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le Terminal.app. Tu vois s'ouvrir une fenêtre avec une invite de commande terminée par ton nom court d'utilisateur et le sigle *$*.

Fais un copier-coller direct dans cette fenêtre de la commande que tu vas voir affichée dans la partie bleutée de la fenêtre de code suivante (ne t'occupe pas du bandeau blanc supérieur portant la mention *Code (Text):*) -->

```
sudo find -x / -type d -name 'Lilou' -print
```


une fois la commande collée dans la fenêtre du Terminal > presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour l'exécuter --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide avec la touche "Entrée".

la commande cherche dans tout le volume démarré un dossier du nom de *Lilou* > et affiche le résultat. Elle est lente d'exécution --> ne fais rien tant que tu ne vois pas se réafficher l'invite de commande terminée par ton nom court d'utilisateur

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si un dossier du nom de *Lilou* a été trouvé à une adresse donnée.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted

Voila ce qu'il m'a écrit...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

C'est tout ce que tu as eu ? -->  il ne s'agit que de mentions de dossiers dans lesquels la recherche n'a pas eu le droit d'aller > mais qui ne recèlent de toute façon que des données  d'ordre temporaire du Système.

Re-essaie avec cette commande non sensible à la casse :

```
sudo find -x / -type d -iname 'lilou' -print
```


et dis ce qui en résulte.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

pareil...

find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted

find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted

iMac-de-oliveira:~ lesvieuxarts$


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Le dossier est introuvable.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


la commande liste et mesure (en *Gi*) les fichiers / dossiers de 1er ordre (visibles ou cachés) du volumé démarré

elle est super-lente à passer --> attends le réaffichage de l'invite de commande : *iMac-de-oliveira:~ lesvieuxarts$* en signal de complétion.

Pour la poster --> utilise ce procédé pour ton collage -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> il s'agit de vérifier s'il n'y aurait pas des dossiers-hypertrophiés par rapport au standard dans l'espace-racine du volume


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 21:09:42 on ttys000
iMac-de-oliveira:~ lesvieuxarts$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
70M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
1,7M    /.fseventsd
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
308M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.vol
21G    /Applications
2,6M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
8,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
8,0K    /installer.failurerequests
78G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/2_/pgj5w78n4rs0yn6rzp0117_c0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
6,1G    /private
1,2M    /sbin
9,6G    /System
8,0K    /tmp
182G    /Users
484M    /usr
8,0K    /var
1,4G    /Volumes
iMac-de-oliveira:~ lesvieuxarts$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Il n'y a que 2 localisations possibles -->


*/Library* = *78 Gi* ou *83,7 Go*

*/Users* = *182 Gi* ou *195,4 Go*
*
/Library* est la Bibliothèque Générale de l'OS. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Library/*
```


qui liste et mesure les sous-dossiers de cette Bibliothèque

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 21:20:35 on ttys000
iMac-de-oliveira:~ lesvieuxarts$ sudo du -sh /Library/*
Password:
66G    /Library/Application Support
8,5G    /Library/Audio
56M    /Library/Automator
67M    /Library/Caches
  0B    /Library/ColorPickers
96K    /Library/ColorSync
  0B    /Library/Components
  0B    /Library/Compositions
  0B    /Library/Contextual Menu Items
  0B    /Library/CoreAnalytics
928K    /Library/CoreMediaIO
307M    /Library/Desktop Pictures
  0B    /Library/DirectoryServices
6,2M    /Library/Documentation
4,7M    /Library/Extensions
  0B    /Library/Filesystems
255M    /Library/Fonts
4,2M    /Library/Fonts Disabled
50M    /Library/Frameworks
  0B    /Library/GPUBundles
  0B    /Library/Graphics
21M    /Library/Image Capture
  0B    /Library/Input Methods
3,3M    /Library/Internet Plug-Ins
  0B    /Library/Java
  0B    /Library/Keyboard Layouts
16M    /Library/Keychains
24K    /Library/LaunchAgents
40K    /Library/LaunchDaemons
22M    /Library/Logs
64K    /Library/MessageTracer
104K    /Library/Messages
104K    /Library/Modem Scripts
  0B    /Library/OpenDirectory
40K    /Library/PDF Services
336K    /Library/Perl
20M    /Library/PreferencePanes
5,8M    /Library/Preferences
147M    /Library/Printers
40M    /Library/PrivilegedHelperTools
  0B    /Library/Python
25M    /Library/QuickLook
96K    /Library/QuickTime
40K    /Library/Receipts
1,0M    /Library/Ruby
  0B    /Library/Sandbox
127M    /Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Library/ScriptingAdditions
1,7M    /Library/Scripts
  0B    /Library/Security
  0B    /Library/Speech
5,2M    /Library/Spotlight
5,7M    /Library/StagedExtensions
  0B    /Library/StartupItems
1,2M    /Library/SystemMigration
  0B    /Library/SystemProfiler
2,4G    /Library/Updates
21M    /Library/User Pictures
  0B    /Library/Video
9,9M    /Library/WebServer
35M    /Library/Widgets
iMac-de-oliveira:~ lesvieuxarts$
```

désolé j'ai du faire un aller retour a la maison, je suis la


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Tu as *66 Gi* = *70,8 Go* dans le dossier *Application Support* de la Bibliothèque Générale.

On descend d'un cran dans ce dossier --> passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Library/Application\ Support/*
```


qui mesure les sous-dossiers de *Application Support*

=> poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 21:58:31 on ttys000
iMac-de-oliveira:~ lesvieuxarts$ sudo du -sh /Library/Application\ Support/*
Password:
543M    /Library/Application Support/Adobe
8,0K    /Library/Application Support/App Store
105M    /Library/Application Support/Apple
96K    /Library/Application Support/ApplePushService
969M    /Library/Application Support/Avid
376K    /Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
460M    /Library/Application Support/Digidesign
12G    /Library/Application Support/GarageBand
37G    /Library/Application Support/Logic
7,8M    /Library/Application Support/Microsoft
8,0K    /Library/Application Support/Paragon Software
408K    /Library/Application Support/ProApps
2,3M    /Library/Application Support/Propellerhead Software
232K    /Library/Application Support/Script Editor
14G    /Library/Application Support/Steinberg
8,0K    /Library/Application Support/Syncrosoft
32K    /Library/Application Support/UAFWAudio
1,7G    /Library/Application Support/Universal Audio
47M    /Library/Application Support/Waves
56K    /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
114M    /Library/Application Support/eLicenser
13M    /Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
8,0K    /Library/Application Support/regid.1986-12.com.adobe
iMac-de-oliveira:~ lesvieuxarts$
```


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

J'ai quelques logiciels dont la bibliothèque est volumineuse ca doit être ca non?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Je le suppose, en effet.


si aucun de tes dossiers ne se trouve à cette localisation > ça ne pourrait plus être que dans le répertoire */Users* (= Utilisateurs) de *195 Go*.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

Le bureau en fait parti non? si c'est le cas j'ai effectivement environ 200Go de videos sur mon bureau...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Oui : le Bureau est un sous-dossier du dossier de compte de l'utilisateur *lesvieuxarts*.


tu ne retrouves pas tes dossiers sur le Bureau ? - ils n'y seraient pas en étant devenus invisibles ?


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

Et les dossiers qui ont été supprimés étaient dans un dossier nommé sauvegarde pour iCloud qui lui était dans le "utilisateurs".
J'ai juste sélectionné tous mes dossiers qui étaient dans "sauvegarde pour iCloud" et les ai déplacés avec la souris dans le Finder "iCloud drive" et la tout a disparu au moment ou j'ai relâché mon click de la souris. "invraisemblable"

Avec l'assistance apple, par téléphone, on a installé "diskwave" pour voir les fichiers "cachés" et on a rien trouvé...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Est-ce que tu as activé FileVault (pour savoir si ton volume est verrouillé au cas où tu démarres sur l'OS de secours) ?


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

je viens de vérifier et filevault n'est pas activé


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Tu peux toujours redémarrer > en tenant pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) à partir de l'écran noir jusqu'à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours -->


tu obtiens une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* --> lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > sélectionne le volume principal (*Macintosh HD* par défaut) > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus. Cette opération vérifie / répare le système de fichiers qui est le générateur du volume (et l'archiviste de ses fichiers)

=> redémarre normalement et vérifie si tes dossiers ne seraient pas de nouveau affichés.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

il n'y a pas un risque a redémarrer  de encore avoir moins de chance de le récupérer?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Si tu es amené à utiliser un logiciel de récupération de données --> pour lui rien n'aura changé : les blocs occupés par les fichiers disparus seront toujours porteurs des mêmes écritures (c'est simplement leur indexation dans le catalogue du système de fichiers qui a pu disparaître).


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

Il me propose "Fusion Drive" ou en dessous en décalé "OS X"


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Le volume est *OS X* --> fais un *S.O.S.* dessus.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

Redémarrage en cours..

il n'y a toujours rien dans mon dossier d'origine ni dans le dossier iCloud drive ...

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre que des dossiers remplis de fichiers puissent se volatiliser comme ca.. est ce vraiment possible?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Alors j'ai épuisé mes ressources d'aide.

Les dossiers ont dû être supprimés > sans que j'en comprenne plus que toi la raison.

Une opération de déplacement (commande *mv* comme *m*o*v*e dans le Terminal) implique toujours 2 opérations : une copie sur la destination (commande *cp* comme *c*o*p*y) > suivie d'un suppression des originaux (commade *rm* comme *r*e*m*ove). On peut se figurer un accident où la suppression intervienne sans que la copie n'ait été effectuée.

Mais une suppression ne gomme pas les écritures des fichiers sur les blocs du disque > seulement efface leur index dans le catalogue du système de fichiers qui gère le volume. Imagine une immense bibliothèque > avec des fiches d'adresses des bouquins à l'ancienne contenues dans des tiroirs horizontaux. Suppose que le contenu de fiches d'un tiroir disparaisse : les bouquins existent toujours sur leurs étagères des travées de la bibliothèque, mais ils ne sont plus trouvables.

Un logiciel de récupération de données est une espèce de fureteur qui va aller détecter les bouquins orphelins de fiches signalétiques > et qui va les cloner dans un autre espace (un autre volume) où là ils seront ré-indexés.

En résumé : je pense que tu es bon pour utiliser un logiciel de récupération de données.


----------



## Oliveira vincent (11 Avril 2018)

D'accord.... 
pouvez vous me donner le nom d'un logiciel que vous connaissez qui pourrai fonctionner? 
Je n'y connais rien du tout...

et encore merci pour votre patience... Je dois tout essayer


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2018)

Les 2 logiciels les plus réputés (me semble-t-il) sont : ☞*Data Rescue 4*☜ (de _Prosoft_) vs ☞*Mac DATA RECOVERY*☜ (de _Stellar_) - clique les liens rouges. Ils sont évidemment payants tous les 2.


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2018)

Comme dans mon 1er message, je recommande Data Rescue (on doit pouvoir commencer par l'utiliser en version démo pour s'assurer qu'il voit bien des fichiers récupérables, avant de l'acheter et récupérer effectivement les fichiers en questions)

Il est nécessaire d'utiliser ce type de logiciel en démarrant sur un disque externe comportant un système bootable et le logiciel en question, de façon à ne pas travailler sur le disque sur lesquels on veut récupérer des fichiers.


----------

